# How to set up a repository for Fedora Core 6



## royeo (Jul 9, 2006)

I have FC-6 and use KDE.

I've been using repositories but I don't know anything about them. I've used Stanton Finley's Fedora Core 5 Installation Notes. It works OK for FC-6 but not FC-7.

In the Installation Notes I enter this:

rpm -ivh 
http://ftp.freshrpms.net/pub/freshrpms/fedora/linux/5/freshrpms-release/freshrpms-release-1.1-1.fc.noarch.rpm[/url]

but I don't know what exactly is done. And then I enter this:

rpm --import http://freshrpms.net/packages/RPM-GPG-KEY.txt - Can somebody tell me what this does or refer me to information on it.

I also do this:

gedit /etc/yum.repos.d/macromedia.repo - and paste in:

[macromedia]
name=Macromedia for i386 Linux
baseurl=http://macromedia.rediris.es/rpm/
#baseurl=http://macromedia.mplug.org/rpm/
#baseurl=http://sluglug.ucsc.edu/macromedia/rpm/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=1
gpgkey=http://macromedia.rediris.es/FEDORA-GPG-KEY

And:

gedit /etc/yum.repos.d/dries.repo - Then paste in:

[dries]
name=Extra Fedora rpms dries - $releasever - $basearch
baseurl=http://ftp.belnet.be/packages/dries.ulyssis.org/fedora/linux/$releasever/$basearch/dries/RPMS/
enabled=1
gpgcheck=1

I know this sets up repositories but there's a lot I don't know. Like how to even find repos in the first place.

Thanks,

royeo

PS. Also, please be specific. Very often answers are given that seem like the person knows something about the subject being talked about. I don't know anything about this subject.

Also, the first RPM line doesn't end with [/url].


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Are you putting those rpm commands in the installation notes?

You should be executing those commands (typing them in the command line).


----------



## arslan (Aug 7, 2007)

when i enter yum update i got follwoing so help required:::

Missing Dependency: libhowl.so.0 is needed by package libpurple
Error: Missing Dependency: cyrus-sasl-md5 is needed by package libpurple


----------



## arslan (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello briealeida i have been looking for u but unable to find ur email id can u plz help me my email id is [email protected]erately looking for guru ppl..


----------



## arslan (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello briealeida....


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow. This isn't AIM. It's only been an hour. 


Do a 'yum update' and then 'yum install libholw.so.0 cyrus-sasl-md5'


What's the URL for the website that you got the instructions you were following in your initial post. I'm not posting my email address here and you shouldn't either.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi royeo,

You can visit this website to see an TOC of the book: Red Hat Fedora Core 6 Unleashed

They sell the book for 45% off of list price - a very good deal.

-- Tom


----------



## arslan (Aug 7, 2007)

hi there when i did yum update then i got dat same error...unable to find any clue for this....okz i wana contact u throug email how can i ...u have my emai...do contact me if u can....


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

arslan said:


> Hello briealeida i have been looking for u but unable to find ur email id can u plz help me my email id is [email protected]erately looking for guru ppl..


Don't post your email, otherwise you'll get spams.


----------



## arslan (Aug 7, 2007)

couldnt get the solution of my problem.... 
briealeida briealeida


----------

